# blood worms?



## bshobes (May 8, 2013)

ok the other day i was at petco and thought i bought frozen saltwater food but accidentally grabbed freshwater.... is it alright to feed my saltwater fish frozen blood worms that says for all freshwater fish or should i just throw it away and call it a lose.?*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

We feed brine shrimp to freshwater fish so I dont see why it would do any harm. As long as the fish can eat things like krill, bloodworms are another food with some good protein.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Reefing, is there something wrong with feeding bloodworms to saltwater fish? I always thought as long as its clean there should be no issue with it.

In any case if it isnt safe, you can always fond someone local to give them to who has freshwater fishes. No since in tossing perfectly good noms.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with RM. You could probly feed it 1 time a week(freshwater stuff does float to ocean),but I wouldn't push it much more.Just get some formula one or mysis shrimp and use them 5/6 times a week.Many skip a day a wekk on feeding.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> We feed brine shrimp to freshwater fish so I dont see why it would do any harm. As long as the fish can eat things like krill, bloodworms are another food with some good protein.


hi maj, thought i read on one blog that brine shrimp have no nutritional value that they are just empty shells.I think it was coralbandit ,but not sure.By the i think that he has a lot if smarts. Always look for his comments.


----------



## reddevillover (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys do realize mysis shrimp is freshwater right? And it's one of the best foods to give your SALTWATER fish. You can give your fish the worms as long as they eat it. I have a copperband I feed blackworms too. And it really loves them. Someone else actually recommended the worms to my copperband and by his reaction, it's ok, he loves them. 

Though I do agree about it not being it's natural diet and should not constantly be fed it. But then you should be diversifying your foods from the beginning anyway.


----------



## bshobes (May 8, 2013)

well i feed it to them and they ate it but the worms go straight to the bottom of the tank...but the snails love them...my anemone i dont think like it after i feed him he shrivled up for a couple of days but he is ok now..


----------

